# Best filter for divided 10 gallon tank?



## creeper57 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello! =]

So I have a 10 gallon tank that I'm planning on dividing for my two bettas (Nox and Moosh). I was wondering what the best filter for them would be...

I was thinking an Aquaclear? Any feedback would be much appreciated! =]


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Pretty much any filter for a 10 gallon will do. A feature you might want to look for is adjustable flow control. That way you won't have to baffle the filter. On my divided 10 gallon I am running a Marineland Penguin 100. Its a great filter but you will have to baffle the intake and out.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Any filter is fine, as long as it's not MEGA strong and blows your poor bettas around >.< Like TonyK said look for one with an adjustable flow rate. I use a TOM Mini filiter for my 3 gallon, and it has a diffuser and everything. IDK if they sell it in bigger sizes. But anywho, good luck with your new bettas!


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Aquaclear 20 would probably be best because of it's adjustable outflow. The fish on the side of the tank with the filter would enjoy that the current is not very strong. You can also put in a baffle if you want.

Aquaclears are great filters and assure that your beneficial bacteria is always alive because there's three different filter medias that you replace at different times, so your tank will never have a mini-cycle. I love them!


----------

